# Is there a way to get in touch with iTunes?



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I made my first iTunes purchase ever... and it is all messed up.  Is there a way to talk to a human?


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm not sure this will help, but it's the information I found on the Itunes site. 

Hours of Operation

If you would like product and pricing information, the Apple Store Telesales Team is available to assist you 7 days a week from 4:00 a.m. to 11:00 p.m. Pacific time, at 1-800-MY-APPLE (1-800-692-7753).

For order status information or other assistance with an order you already placed with the Apple Online Store, please visit apple.com/support/store or contact Apple Store Customer Service by phone at 1-800-676-2775, Monday - Friday from 5:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m., or Saturday - Sunday from 7:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. Pacific time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=itunes+customer+service+number


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I called the Apple Store Customer Service number once for something that I messed up and they were a great help.  Let us know how it turns out!

Betsy


----------

